# bring em closer



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

i have been hunting a 200 acre farm/ wooded are for about 5 years now. Im 17 and have killed my share of deer here in south central Missouri. There is a specific draw that through hunting that area for the last few years I have noticed thet deer of all kinds come up from a hay field with a pond in the middle all the way up the draw to the ridge(which is pretty open in season) so they can smell in all directions. The draw comes up from the north so the wind blows accross that ridge when it blows. The deer have come at me, just not to me, ive hunted there a few times and they gone in all different directions. so its not the scent thier catchin, i just need to know the right grunt routine or bleat to get a good reaction to come my way alittle closer. The rut is still a month and a half away here. any ideas?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

ever try a decoy?


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

Is it legal to bait in missouri? If it is try that, if not scents,decoys, ect.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Air currents are very trickey.go to your site and take some fluff from a catail,let some loose when on stand,and,when the wind is blowing as usual.You just may be suprised at what you find out.If that doesnt work,then you may want to try geting closer to them.If for instance they turn at a spot most of the time,then make a blind,buy one or find were they are standing before they go out in the fields at dark.Another thing,if they are coming into the fields around the same area,get over to that area and find a spot that you can set up.I hope you figger out something,it sounds like you have a good location,you just have to figure it out.Good luck,i hope you do well this year.
You have to ALWAYS have to know where the wind is blowing.A deer hears something,and may not know what it is.
A deer may see something,and doesnt know what he sees.
BUT what a deer smells he KNOWS what it is.pan.


----------

